# Introducing myself



## Gweilo (Jan 11, 2019)

Good afternoon, newbie to MT, I live in the u.k, in my past I have trained in Bujinkan Ninjutsu,  Traditional Hapkido (3rd Dan in both), now studying Systema. I look forward to many discussions.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Here you'll find a group of weirdos with odd opinions.

Er, I mean, you'll find a bunch of highly skilled typists with too much time.

Um, no, that's not it. Oh! You'll find a bunch of people with a lot of passion about martial arts. That's what you'll find. We discuss a wide range of topics, agree on some stuff, disagree on other stuff, and bicker senselessly when the mood strikes us. Mostly, we enjoy all of the above...especially the weirdos and odd opinions.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 11, 2019)

sounds like I will fit in


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, from another person in the UK...

Welcome to the forums 

(can't say anything more that what @gpseymour has already said, haha)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Good afternoon, newbie to MT, I live in the u.k, in my past I have trained in Bujinkan Ninjutsu,  Traditional Hapkido (3rd Dan in both), now studying Systema. I look forward to many discussions.



Welcome!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Here you'll find a group of weirdos with odd opinions.
> 
> Er, I mean, you'll find a bunch of highly skilled typists with too much time.
> 
> Um, no, that's not it. Oh! You'll find a bunch of people with a lot of passion about martial arts. That's what you'll find. We discuss a wide range of topics, agree on some stuff, disagree on other stuff, and bicker senselessly when the mood strikes us. Mostly, we enjoy all of the above...especially the weirdos and odd opinions.


At the very least, one highly skilled weirdo with too much time...did I get that right?


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to MT, Gweilo.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> At the very least, one highly skilled weirdo with too much time...did I get that right?


Takes one to know one.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to Mt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to MT.   Looking forward to your future input.

Where did you study Hapkido?  As you may have noticed there is a Hapkido sub-forum in the Korean Martial Arts sub-forum.  Not much activity there though.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 29, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.   Looking forward to your future input.
> 
> Where did you study Hapkido?  As you may have noticed there is a Hapkido sub-forum in the Korean Martial Arts sub-forum.  Not much activity there though.



Hello, I studied Hapkido in the West of England under a gentleman named Fred Adams 8th Dan IHF, I did notice the Hapkido sub section, but not many recent posts. May I asked where you trained, and do you still train?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 29, 2019)

I trained in Korea under GM Lee (Yi) Chong Moon (Mun), to 2nd Dan.  I was able to study under him to 3rd Dan in the USA, but never had the opportunity to test before he passed away.  

I am a bit up in age and suffer from back problems, so I am not training any more.  But I still think of Hapkido training under GM Yi as some of the greatest experiences in my life.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 29, 2019)

Similar story, once Mr Adams retired, his son did not want to travel around the U.K for grading , so the west of England Dojangs closed. I achieved 3rd Dan and no longer train, I do train in another MA, and still use Live hand with other techniques. I could of carried on training in Hapkido, but it would have meant a 400 mile round trip 3 times a week.
I myself am 48, but love training,  and agree it was a fabulous time, I particularly enjoyed seminar weekends, and advanced training weekends.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome Gweilo.


----------

